# Q. about Ch. 499 and BBCs



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

So last week when I heard about Ch. 499 (the BBC test channel), I checked it out and determined that both tuners didn't seem to recognize the BBCs that have been installed for over 8 months. So I dutifully went to Directv.com and ordered two new ones, which arrived today. After replacing my existing ones I checked out Ch.499 again, only to see the same slide (on both tuners) telling me that my BBCs are not installed.

Does this mean I have a bad LNB or that there's an issue with my multiswitch? Any ideas?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Any chance they are turned around? The short coax should be plugged into the HR20, the coax from switch plugged into the BBC female end.

Or are the BBCs too far from the HR20?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope, they're installed correctly Tom. The short leads are screwed right into the Sat 1 and 2 ports on the HR20 and the female ends are connected to the lines in from my multiswitch. I guess I ought to call D* and see if I've got some problem with my switch or LNB, huh?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

then i'd guess the receiver or bbcs again. You should get a 771, searchin' for satellite signal. A bad LNB or switch would give you the same thing, not access to a satellite. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll chime in on this one. My HR20-700 and H20-600 both pass the B-band test correctly. My HR20-100, which was just installed 2 weeks ago (with BBC's correctly installed, BTW) did not pass on either tuner. I ordered 2 new BBC's, and received 3 (??) yesterday. I replaced both BBC's with 2 of the new ones, and I STILL get the "they're not connected" message from both tuners. At this point, I have to ask: Are we sure the -100 is correctly configured for this test at this time? I mean, it's kinda odd to have 4 bad BBC's, isn't it?

edit: the 100 is on 0x168


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The last I heard, was that the H20-600s & the HR20-700s should work. The -100s of both may or may not work yet.

The H20-600 needs 0F14 or newer and the HR20-700 needs 0166 or newer.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I just correctly installed my BBCs (after turning my HR20-700 off).
The installer left them with me, but did not install them. 
I fired it back up and and ran the channel 499 test again, and it failed.
What gives?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you really turn it off by unplugging it, or just use the remote to put it in standby? It actually has to be unplugged and re-aquire. You probably did that but just making sure.


----------



## etavares (Nov 20, 2006)

I had to go through 6 BBCs to find 2 that worked with my HR20-700. I wouldn't rule out BBCs yet.


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 25, 2006)

Not sure what the test actually does but it seems to be flaky. The first two days I ran the test it failed both times. Ran it again yesterday and it passed.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

The test is flaky. I'm getting a pass on sat 2 on both of my 700's. Sat 1 is failing on both. I replaced both BBC's yesterday, and am still getting the same results.

Friday on one 700, both sat 1 & sat 2 were passing. 

Previously, I pulled both lines and then reattached one line at a time to each sat input and got both sat 1 and sat 2 to pass. Then did the same with the other line and got the same results.

At this point - wait & see.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Being that you've had it installed for 8 months, you would have the HR20-700 that should display the test channel correctly. You may want to try more BBC's.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I'll stop at 8 BBC's. Also, DTV has a record of false readings in advanced technical support.


----------



## mr1213 (Feb 12, 2007)

I got the not installed screen for about two weeks, then one day last week, the test showed successful results. Been that way ever since. I have checked every day. Looks to me like they straightened out a problem with the test itself.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

I get a "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1...(771)


Is this what I'm supposed to get?


By the way the long side of the converter says "To reciever" and the short side says "Towards KUKA LNB"


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mocciat said:


> I get a "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1...(771)
> 
> Is this what I'm supposed to get?
> 
> By the way the long side of the converter says "To reciever" and the short side says "Towards KUKA LNB"


Yes but if you are checking your HR20 on tuner 1 change channels and hit record on a different channel and change back to 499 so you can check tuner 2.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I am now up and going on both Sat 1 & 2.
I did nothing, changed nothing and it has been "searching for signal" on both sats for a couple of days now.
I guess I'm good to go now.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

SteveHas said:


> I am now up and going on both Sat 1 & 2.
> I did nothing, changed nothing and it has been "searching for signal" on both sats for a couple of days now.
> I guess I'm good to go now.


That is what you want to see so you should be ready to go for the new channels.


----------



## ohiosnowman (May 9, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> That is what you want to see so you should be ready to go for the new channels.


Ever since removing the bbc's from the back of my H20 I have not had one searching for sat issue. Before it was an issue maybe 1 or 2 times a day on my local HD's. Is this just luck or does the bbc cause this to happen? Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

What satellite is 499 broadcasting from? The reason I ask is that trees are now blocking 110 for me, and so I don't know if I've passsed the test or the receiver really can't get a signal.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ohiosnowman said:


> Ever since removing the bbc's from the back of my H20 I have not had one searching for sat issue. Before it was an issue maybe 1 or 2 times a day on my local HD's. Is this just luck or does the bbc cause this to happen? Has anyone else had this happen?


It sounds like you may have a bad BBC and you need to contact Directv and have them send you a new one. The only channel you should get a searching for signal on with the BBC connected is 499 and that is what it is suppose to do.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

What multiswitch are you using? Reason to ask is in my case I've diplexed my OTA feed in with one line to the reciever and my cable feed feed on the other. This creates a filter that will not allow the low Ka band signals to pass. I'll have to unhook my diplexors and run additional cable when te time comes.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BTW, when you go to that channel...aren't you only checking 1 tuner? How do you get both tuners to go to the test channel?


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

So if I can only get my locals through OTA and I cannot run an additional cable (currently use a diplexer) then I am screwed and I will not be able to get my lcoals and have both tuner using the bbc to get all the MP4 content? Or can I run the BBC before the diplexer and then run the diplexer outputs to the appropriate inputs on my rcvr?


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

I had my HR20-100 installed yesterday as a replacement for the HR10-250. The installer put on the BBCs that came with it. Today I checked channel 499 and I got the info screen and not the 'searching for sat'. I called Directv and the CSR looked it up and read this to me: "Some receivers will show the info screen and not the searching for sat even though the BBCs are installed correctly." Oh well, I did order 2 more. We'll see what happens in a couple of months.

-Doug


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

As I said it the other BBC thread and back in post 6 of this one. The channel is not %100 fool proof yet. Give it some time.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Crypter said:


> So if I can only get my locals through OTA and I cannot run an additional cable (currently use a diplexer) then I am screwed and I will not be able to get my lcoals and have both tuner using the bbc to get all the MP4 content? Or can I run the BBC before the diplexer and then run the diplexer outputs to the appropriate inputs on my rcvr?


With the proper spliter, (one rated at 5-2250MHz with power passon at least one leg), a F-connector DC block(if both ports are power pass), possibly some notch filters, and most importantly IN SOME MARKETS (one with few OTA stations, and hopefully all in the VHF band or extremely low UHF channels) it would be possible to run both on the same coax run.

The problem is UHF OTA and the new Ka-low band overlap on some of the frequency spectrum.

It would be a rather complex setup, as you would have to determine what stations, analog or digital, you pickup any signal from that are within the frequencies D* is using, and purchase notch filters to eliminate them from the transmission line(so you wouldn't be able to watch these channels).

It would make for a fun project if you know what your doing, have patience and dont mind doing some research, but is way to complicated for the average joe.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

d max82 said:


> With the proper spliter, (one rated at 5-2250MHz with power passon at least one leg), a F-connector DC block(if both ports are power pass), possibly some notch filters, and most importantly IN SOME MARKETS (one with few OTA stations, and hopefully all in the VHF band or extremely low UHF channels) it would be possible to run both on the same coax run.
> 
> The problem is UHF OTA and the new Ka-low band overlap on some of the frequency spectrum.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that before when I would test my BBC's I was getting the "NOT connected screen" and now even with the diplexer in place for OTA HD I am getting searching for SAT 711 on both tuners....


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Ken S said:


> BTW, when you go to that channel...aren't you only checking 1 tuner? How do you get both tuners to go to the test channel?


I have the same question?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Button Pusher said:


> I have the same question?


After you check the first tuner change channels and press record. Then change back to 499 and it will change the other tuner to 499 so you can check that one.


----------



## kramerboy (Mar 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> As I said it the other BBC thread and back in post 6 of this one. The channel is not %100 fool proof yet. Give it some time.


I was getting the "searching for sat" message consistently for a week or so, but now I am getting the slide that states that my BBC's are not connected on both tuners.

I'd have to agree that this test is STILL not fool proof yet. Directv is sending me two new BBC's just in case....


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

d max82 said:


> What multiswitch are you using? Reason to ask is in my case I've diplexed my OTA feed in with one line to the receiver and my cable feed feed on the other. This creates a filter that will not allow the low Ka band signals to pass. I'll have to unhook my diplexers and run additional cable when the time comes.


There was a post a while back about how you should be able to get around it by putting the BBC's coming off the multiswitch and then diplex in after the BBC's. This is how I have mine setup and it does pass the Ch499 test. Won't really know until the sat goes active but if all the BBC is doing is converting it from lo-band to hi-band before it goes into the receiver then it should not matter where you put it.


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

All I get when I tune to it is a black screen. I have left it on for up to 20 minutes to see if something would happen but all I get is the black screen.

For the heck of it I took the BBC off and I got a searching for satellite 771 message within 15 seconds of turning to 499.

I have a H20-100c-r and a slimline dish. I can get every other channel so I'm thinking it is something on Directv's end.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Does any of this matter if we are already able to view MPG4 channels?


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, as the current MPEG4 signal is a KA High-Band signal. The new sats will be KA Lo-Band


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

LMUBill said:


> All I get when I tune to it is a black screen. I have left it on for up to 20 minutes to see if something would happen but all I get is the black screen.
> 
> For the heck of it I took the BBC off and I got a searching for satellite 771 message within 15 seconds of turning to 499.
> 
> I have a H20-100c-r and a slimline dish. I can get every other channel so I'm thinking it is something on Directv's end.


From what I have read, the HR-20 firmware is up to date to allow this test, but (edit: some of) the H20 firmware is not. Makes sense, since the firmware on (edit: some versions of) the H20 is almost a year old.


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

TriggerDeems said:


> From what I have read, the HR-20 firmware is up to date to allow this test, but the H20 firmware is not. Makes sense, since the firmware on the H20 is almost a year old.


Any idea on when they are going to update the h20's? It was just installed last week so you'd think they would have the latest setup.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

LMUBill said:


> Any idea on when they are going to update the h20's? It was just installed last week so you'd think they would have the latest setup.


I'm sure you do have the latest setup. Depending on your model, H20-100 or H20-600, you might have any of the following:

I have an H20-100 on version 0x2020 and the test works on this one for me (if you are in certain parts of the country, it updated a couple of weeks ago, in a staggered release sporatically within the USA). Previous version was 100C, which was a year old, and didn't work with the test.

I also have an H20-600 on version x0F14, and the test works on 499 for me on this one too


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

TriggerDeems said:


> I'm sure you do have the latest setup. Depending on your model, H20-100 or H20-600, you might have any of the following:
> 
> I have an H20-100 on version 0x2020 and the test works on this one for me (if you are in certain parts of the country, it updated a couple of weeks ago, in a staggered release sporatically within the USA). Previous version was 100C, which was a year old, and didn't work with the test.
> 
> I also have an H20-600 on version x0F14, and the test works on 499 for me on this one too


Ahhh.. the firmware is 100c and where it says "future upgrade" it shows "not scheduled." Wonder how long I should wait to see if it upgrades automatically before I call customer service?


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

LMUBill said:


> Ahhh.. the firmware is 100c and where it says "future upgrade" it shows "not scheduled." Wonder how long I should wait to see if it upgrades automatically before I call customer service?


Calling them won't help. About all you could do is move to somewhere in the country where it is already updated :lol: . They are slow leaking it, because if it has any major showstoppers, they don't want a "national crisis". Be patient, as it will come, but nothing you can do to force it.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

chewwy420 said:


> Yes, as the current MPEG4 signal is a KA High-Band signal. The new sats will be KA Lo-Band


Ah ok thanks for clearing that up, I did not know that.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that the test channel is messed up as I still get the message I need to connect my BBC'S which I have and both are brand new. I checked when I first put them on and everything was fine so have these things already crapped out on me again?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I just did the test (8:00 a.m. central), and it worked as it should. I have the BBCs installed and I got the "searching for signal" error message, which is what you are supposed to get.

Whether this test really is definitive, is another matter entirely, and I'm not going there. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

kramerboy said:


> I was getting the "searching for sat" message consistently for a week or so, but now I am getting the slide that states that my BBC's are not connected on both tuners.
> 
> I'd have to agree that this test is STILL not fool proof yet. Directv is sending me two new BBC's just in case....


I just spoke with tech support about something else and asked about this and she said that the channel is not having problems and suggested takking the connectors off and then putting them back on to see if they work. If not I guess we need new one's which will make 6 for me.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Bizzare!

I got a new receiver today (not an HR20) and the BBC that came with it was bad out of the box. (I posted about this in another thread...I should have put it here in the first place...my apologies)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, I finally got of my dead *** and thought I'd tune to channel 499.
I have six BBCs, all installed so of course this was a no brainer...wrong.

Out of my six, one passed. Great QA folks.

One call to tech support [who had never ordered these before] and six new ones are on the way.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> OK, I finally got of my dead *** and thought I'd tune to channel 499.
> I have six BBCs, all installed so of course this was a no brainer...wrong.
> 
> Out of my six, one passed. Great QA folks.
> ...


If you tune to 499 and get the "bbc is not installed or has failed" message, tune to a different channel on 99 or 103 (to switch off the bbc) , and then go back to 499 (to switch on the bbc)- see if this solves the problem


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> If you tune to 499 and get the "bbc is not installed or has failed" message, tune to a different channel on 99 or 103 (to switch off the bbc) , and then go back to 499 (to switch on the bbc)- see if this solves the problem


yeah I did that. one good & five bad. :lol:


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

I am totally confused after reading the two pervious pages of posts. I had two HR20-100s installed last week. The tech installed the two BBC's on each receiver. 

After discovering this thread, I tuned both receivers to Channel 499. I got a blank screen for about 15 seconds, and then the message "Searching For Satellite Signal (771)" I tried this on both tuners, and on both HR-20s with the exact same results.

Do I have a problem with the installed BBC's, or is the installer correct when he tells me that the dish is set up properly, and not to worry about the test because DirecTv is not broadcasting any content on Channel 499? What is displayed on Channel 499 if your receiver "passes the test?"

I'm not sure if it makes any difference, but I live in an area of Florida that has no LOCAL DirecTV HD network service.

Could someone please tell me if I recieve the message "Searching For Satellite," will I be able to receive the new HD channels when they go livethis September, or do I need to have DirecTV send out another technician who is better informed on this issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HarryG said:


> I am totally confused after reading the two pervious pages of posts. I had two HR20-100s installed last week. The tech installed the two BBC's on each receiver.
> 
> After discovering this thread, I tuned both receivers to Channel 499. I got a blank screen for about 15 seconds, and then the message "Searching For Satellite Signal (771)" I tried this on both tuners, and on both HR-20s with the exact same results.
> 
> ...


You are "go for launch". As strange as it sounds: that's the correct thing to see on 499 if everything is working right.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

HarryG said:


> I am totally confused after reading the two pervious pages of posts. I had two HR20-100s installed last week. The tech installed the two BBC's on each receiver.
> 
> After discovering this thread, I tuned both receivers to Channel 499. I got a blank screen for about 15 seconds, and then the message "Searching For Satellite Signal (771)" I tried this on both tuners, and on both HR-20s with the exact same results.
> 
> ...


Read this other thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91798 and you will see why "searching for satellite" on channel 499 means your bbc has PASSED the test, and seeing a screen with information on it shows your bbc is not connected, or has failed the test.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

I just got 2 new BBCs today, hooked them up, punched in Ch. 499 on the remote and get channel not available, and it goes back to the channel I was previously on.
My HR200 is a 700s.
I can't find what version of firmware/software it uses.
Also, I have a 3 LNB dish.
Why do I think the lack of a 5 LNB is the problem?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

patchs said:


> I just got 2 new BBCs today, hooked them up, punched in Ch. 499 on the remote and get channel not available, and it goes back to the channel I was previously on.
> My HR200 is a 700s.
> I can't find what version of firmware/software it uses.
> Also, I have a 3 LNB dish.
> Why do I think the lack of a 5 LNB is the problem?


You need to have a 5LNB for this channel to be available. It is a test channel to see if you are ready to receive the new KA bands


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patchs said:


> I just got 2 new BBCs today, hooked them up, punched in Ch. 499 on the remote and get channel not available, and it goes back to the channel I was previously on.
> My HR200 is a 700s.
> I can't find what version of firmware/software it uses.
> Also, I have a 3 LNB dish.
> Why do I think the *lack of a 5 LNB* is the problem?


hum....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

patchs said:


> I just got 2 new BBCs today, hooked them up, punched in Ch. 499 on the remote and get channel not available, and it goes back to the channel I was previously on.
> My HR200 is a 700s.
> I can't find what version of firmware/software it uses.
> Also, I have a 3 LNB dish.
> Why do I think the lack of a 5 LNB is the problem?


As Chuck W said you do need to have a 5 LNB dish. Also to check you software version press and hole the info button on the remote for 3 seconds and the info screen will come up. It will give you all the information about the receiver and the way you have it setup in that screen.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> You need to have a 5LNB for this channel to be available. It is a test channel to see if you are ready to receive the new KA bands


So does this mean unless I get a 5LNB, I won't be able to get the new HD channels?
I just had the HR20 installed last Nov. and they put in the 3 LNB so I could use the DVR.
Great....


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

patchs said:


> So does this mean unless I get a 5LNB, I won't be able to get the new HD channels?
> I just had the HR20 installed last Nov. and they put in the 3 LNB so I could use the DVR.
> Great....


Correct. You will need a 5LNB dish to get the new HD channels, come September.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> Correct. You will need a 5LNB dish to get the new HD channels, come September.


Software is 0x168 BTW.
Looks like I'm going to have to call Hallstead to get a new 5LNB installed. 
Will I need new wiring to the HR20? Currently, I have 2 cables coming in for the DVR functions.
Thanks for the help, you guys are quick and VERY informative.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

patchs said:


> Software is 0x168 BTW.
> Looks like I'm going to have to call Hallstead to get a new 5LNB installed.
> Will I need new wiring to the HR20? Currently, I have 2 cables coming in for the DVR functions.
> Thanks for the help, you guys are quick and VERY informative.


Not knowing what other equipment you have you should be fine if you have 2 cables coming in for your HR20.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

patchs said:


> Software is 0x168 BTW.
> Looks like I'm going to have to call Hallstead to get a new 5LNB installed.
> Will I need new wiring to the HR20? Currently, I have 2 cables coming in for the DVR functions.
> Thanks for the help, you guys are quick and VERY informative.


If they HR20 is the only receiver you have you will be good to go with the two lines you have going to it now. Call DIRECTV for the dish install because it will be a free upgrade with them. If you call the local contractor I am not even sure if they will even do it. But if they do I am sure they will charge you.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> If they HR20 is the only receiver you have you will be good to go with the two lines you have going to it now. Call DIRECTV for the dish install because it will be a free upgrade with them. If you call the local contractor I am not even sure if they will even do it. But if they do I am sure they will charge you.


The HR20 is hooked up to my bedroom TV.
I have a 1999 RCA D* box (no clue off the top of my head what model no.) hooked up to my living room TV.
I know what you're thinking, why is the HD in the bedroom and not the living room? Cause the wife loves watching her DVRed HGTV shows before she goes to sleep.
So to make sure I have this straight, since I have 2 lines going into the HR20 (so I can watch 1 program and record 2 others at the same time), I do NOT need a 5 LNB, the 3 LNB is OK for the new HD programming.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patchs said:


> The HR20 is hooked up to my bedroom TV.
> I have a 1999 RCA D* box (no clue off the top of my head what model no.) hooked up to my living room TV.
> I know what you're thinking, why is the HD in the bedroom and not the living room? Cause the wife loves watching her DVRed HGTV shows before she goes to sleep.
> So to make sure I have this straight, since I have 2 lines going into the HR20 (so I can watch 1 program and record 2 others at the same time), I do NOT need a 5 LNB, *the 3 LNB is OK for the new HD programming*.


no.
All of the new HD programing will be from the 99 & 103 SATs.
You 3 LNB [phase III, or SAT A, B, C] doesn't not see these, just the 101, 110, 119 SATs.

MPEG-4 is solely from the 99 & 103 SATs.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> If they HR20 is the only receiver you have you will be good to go with the two lines you have going to it now. Call DIRECTV for the dish install because it will be a free upgrade with them. If you call the local contractor I am not even sure if they will even do it. But if they do I am sure they will charge you.


One more question.
The HR20 I have has 2 satellite in wires and the 1999 RCA D* I have has one.
I have a 3 LNB arm on my dish.
This may be a dumb question, but what comes out of the other 2 LNBs of a 5 LNB arm?
The reason why I want to know is, getting my HR20 was a major pain with the cables, having to go through my attic, then dropping through a wall to where my HDTV is.
I do not want to have to go through that again.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

patchs said:


> One more question.
> The HR20 I have has 2 satellite in wires and the 1999 RCA D* I have has one.
> I have a 3 LNB arm on my dish.
> This may be a dumb question, but what comes out of the other 2 LNBs of a 5 LNB arm?
> ...


Your 3 wires are fine. In order to get the new HD channels, you need a 5 lnb dish (that gets the five satellites= 99, 103, 101, 110, 119) and either a HR20 or H20 reciever. So, your wires are fine, and your HR20 is fine. You need a new dish, and you need a new reciever to replace the RCA. The RCA should still work, but just won't pick up the new HD signals. If you want a new HR20 to replace the RCA, you'll either need to run a second line, or settle for being able to watch live/record only one show at a time, at least until D* comes out with SWM (single wire multiswitch) capability later this year (supposedly). The H20 only uses one line, but can't pause live TV nor record, if you want it to replace the RCA.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

TriggerDeems said:


> Your 3 wires are fine. In order to get the new HD channels, you need a 5 lnb dish (that gets the five satellites= 99, 103, 101, 110, 119) and either a HR20 or H20 reciever. So, your wires are fine, and your HR20 is fine. You need a new dish, and you need a new reciever to replace the RCA. The RCA should still work, but just won't pick up the new HD signals. If you want a new HR20 to replace the RCA, you'll either need to run a second line, or settle for being able to watch live/record only one show at a time, at least until D* comes out with SWM (single wire multiswitch) capability later this year (supposedly). The H20 only uses one line, but can't pause live TV nor record, if you want it to replace the RCA.


The RCA is hooked up to a SD TV so I am not looking to replace it.
So I hope my dish is OK, it's only a 5 LNB that I need so my HR20 gets the new HD channels.


----------



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

I just did this last night. After about ten times of switching between channel 99 and 103 and back to channel 499 I finally got 771: Searching for a Satellite Signal. However, I cannot seem to get that message anymore. All I get is a black screen, nothing. I have an H20-100, 100C firmware that hasn't been updated since 3/24, which could be the culprit. 

I still cannot get a steady 771: Searching for a Satellite Signal message when I tune into channel 499. My dad's HR20 with a recent update done in June can get a 771: Searching for a Satellite Signal message every time. We have a 5 LNB Slimline dish that was just installed in January, and the installer put BBCs on all the receivers.

I don’t want to worry just yet. Once the H20 firmware is rolled out I assume that will fix some issues, plus I have until September to start panicking. I am sure everything will work out in the end. My locals and all the default HD channels offered in the Plus HD package are working fine even though those have nothing to do with the upcoming HD channels.


----------



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Just some more info here. Talked to someone inside at D* about the BBCs & 499.
> 
> 499 is still being tweaked.
> 
> ...


Ah.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes but if you are checking your HR20 on tuner 1 change channels and hit record on a different channel and change back to 499 so you can check tuner 2.


Yup I got both too. Thank you BMoreRaven! :eek2:


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

Louisville Slugger said:


> I have an H20-100, 100C firmware that hasn't been updated since 3/24, which could be the culprit.


yep, that is the culprit. A new firmware is being slowly released nationwide, you'll get it soon/eventually, and then the test will work for you


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

patchs said:


> The RCA is hooked up to a SD TV so I am not looking to replace it.
> So I hope my dish is OK, it's only a 5 LNB that I need so my HR20 gets the new HD channels.


Your dish is NOT OK. It isn't as simple as replacing the lnb--you need a new dish with the 5 lnb arm. The dish is called a "slimline". The slimline 5lnb dish is bigger, and more oval than the 3 lnb dish. Your RCA should still work with the NEW Slimline Dish that you'll need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TriggerDeems said:


> Your dish is NOT OK. It isn't as simple as replacing the lnb--you need a new dish with the 5 lnb arm. The dish is called a "slimline". The slimline 5lnb dish is bigger, and more oval than the 3 lnb dish. Your RCA should still work with the NEW Slimline Dish that you'll need.


See # 64 ^^^ :lol:


----------



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

Question: is it absolutely necessary to have my H20 connected to a phone line? I don't currently have it connected, but I am just wondering.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Louisville Slugger said:


> Question: is it absolutely necessary to have my H20 connected to a phone line? I don't currently have it connected, but I am just wondering.


only for ordering PPV [which can be done on the D* website].


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I just received my replacement BBCs. 
Guess what?
The coax cables don't rotate like all of my bad ones do!
Think we might know why they were bad. :lol:


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

kramerboy said:


> I was getting the "searching for sat" message consistently for a week or so, but now I am getting the slide that states that my BBC's are not connected on both tuners.
> 
> I'd have to agree that this test is STILL not fool proof yet. Directv is sending me two new BBC's just in case....


I have to say, the fact that recieving an error message (Searching for Sat...) is D* method of proof that you have correctly set this up is ridiculous. 
Why not have a screen that states "You have installed your BBC's correctly"? It would end alot of this confusion.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> I have to say, the fact that recieving an error message (Searching for Sat...) is D* method of proof that you have correctly set this up is ridiculous.
> Why not have a screen that states "You have installed your BBC's correctly"? It would end alot of this confusion.


Because at this point, to get a slide into your system, there would have to actually be a Ka-Lo band signal for your dish to receive. Right now, D10 (the first Ka-Lo band satellite) still isn't even in its test orbit yet, let alone broadcasting anything. I HOPE one of the things the do when it gets there is devote one CONUS Ka-Lo transponder to a tiny bandwidth slide of this type.

Right now, going to 499 causes the receiver to send a signal to the BBC to shift the frequencies up into a usable band, then process it like any other Ka or Ku band signal. Since there ARE no Ka-Lo signals to process, you get the Searching for Signal message.

BTW, since my original post to start this thread, I had the correct multiswitch installed Monday (which was SUPPOSED to have been done by the last installer this past October but wasn't ) and I "pass" the test properly.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> I have to say, the fact that recieving an error message (Searching for Sat...) is D* method of proof that you have correctly set this up is ridiculous.
> Why not have a screen that states "You have installed your BBC's correctly"? It would end alot of this confusion.


It can't be done like this right now because there are no b-band signals for the bbc to convert. So DirecTV is transmitting the slide that says your b-band converters are not working or not connected, on an a-band channel from the 103 satellite. So if you do not have a bbc connected, when you tune to 499 the slide appears. 
The way the bbc works, when it gets a signal from the receiver to tell it that a b-band channel is being tuned, the bbc switches off the a-band coming from the dish and converts any b-band signals to a-band. So to do the test, the receiver has channel 499 set in its database as being a b-band channel (even though it isn't). So you tune to 499, the receiver sends the b-band converter the signal to tell it that a b-band signal is expected, the bbc switches off a-band and voila! you get a searching for satellite signal. If there is no bbc, or if it isn't working correctly, the picture telling you you don't have a working bbc appears.

This will presumably change when DirecTV10 starts transmitting. There may not be a test channel at all, we shall see...


----------

